# Vendor Of The Month Competition



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

We have taken the time to think how we can make the experience for vendors on this forum even better.

We have come up with an idea of a vendor of the month competition which will be run monthly, the idea is that forum members will vote for their favorite vendor each month and the winner will receive free banner advertising space for a full month on the forum.

Now we as the owners of both Vape King and The forum will gracefully bow out of the competition, however if you members come to a consensus that allows us to enter we would gladly however we feel it is a bit unfair to the other vendors if we both advertise and own the forum. 

I will be creating the competition shortly just want to get everybody's opinions on this idea first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/14)

You would have got my 1st vote. Thanks for that incredibly speedy overnight delivery!


----------



## Nooby (7/2/14)

hmmm... interesting idea


----------



## drew (7/2/14)

Awesome idea! It's an open an honest community, thumbs up from me for Vape King to be part of the comp.


----------



## Andre (7/2/14)

Maybe something to discuss with the vendors as well - whether they like it at this early stage, rules, monthly, every two months, etc. And, if they are ok with Vapeking participating, I, for one, will be ok.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

yip thats why we made it an open post - waiting for vendors to comment aswell


----------



## Derick (7/2/14)

No worries if Vapeking participates as it will be voted by the users of the forum in any case.

But perhaps in general we should make a rule that people can't vote until they have a set amount of posts - just to prevent the shenanigans from a previous time

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

Derick said:


> No worries if Vapeking participates as it will be voted by the users of the forum in any case.
> 
> But perhaps in general we should make a rule that people can't vote until they have a set amount of posts - just to prevent the shenanigans from a previous time



We will work out the rules accordingly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

yes that would be a wise addition @Derick , (old wise owl medal of the forum) 

I dont have any issues with including VK in the comp , they have to work just as hard ...


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

I think this is a great idea - it will help everyone...
Perhaps lets see how the first vendor of the month goes and then we can see how frequently to run it.
May have to be vendor of the quarter...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

Thats also a good idea silver tjanks for the suggestion 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan (7/2/14)

Mmmm, not so sure. Agree with Mathee, might be to early and monthly possibly too frequent. A suggestion box , mainly for non-dealer, forum members ( relative to needs n wants) might be something good to have now.


----------

